# Cancel-NYC-rat found on street, needs home



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Cancel. Rat has been placed. Thank you!
Hi,
Lisa S. says, "Hi, I was walking home last night and found a rat on the sidewalk near Port Authority in Manhattan. I knew it wasn't a city rat, it was too friendly and seemed too lost. I have it in my bathtub and need help finding a home. Many thanks, Lisa"

Can anyone adopt or foster this rat? I am waiting for details about rat. Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yay for this lucky lost soul!

You rock Raquel!! ;D


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

This reminds me, I gotta start going to the NYC rat meetups more! Meeting with Raquel and the other rat lovers was loads of fun.

Glad the fuzzy has a new home


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Lisa is actually taking the rat to Marc Morrone of Parrots of the World in Long Island. If anyone in Long Island wants this rat, please ask Marc to reserve the rat. I did not have computer access to follow up previously. Lisa is [email protected]

Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh god Marc Maronne....that man is a blight amongst exotics. 

His shop is a horror and his animals are cared for minimalistic and often poorly and outrageously overpriced along with his inventory.
I have been to his shop and I hope the best for this poor rat.....


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Kiko said:


> Oh god Marc Maronne....that man is a blight amongst exotics.
> 
> His shop is a horror and his animals are cared for minimalistic and often poorly and outrageously overpriced along with his inventory.
> I have been to his shop and I hope the best for this poor rat.....


out of the frying pan and into the fire


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

I wish this information on Marc had been emailed directly to Lisa, whose email I provided. I do not have constant computer access and she might have retrieved the rat. Marc told me and another person that the rat had found a home. I called Marc soon after he was given the rat. Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

raquel said:


> ...Marc told me and another person that the rat had found a home...


Marc Morrone said that the "local ratlady" had gotten the rat. Does anyone know if the ratlady of Rockville Centre NY (Long Island) is a member in a rat group or who she is? I'd like to follow up on this if possible. I'll move this to a discussion forum if inappropriate here. Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

It would probably get more attention if posted in the general section.

I think it is great that you are trying so hard to make sure this guy found a good home  I wish you luck tracking her down.


----------

